# OTTIMA SCELTA!



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2008)

La scelta su Sergio Zavoli mi pare proprio un'ottima scelta, sono d'accordo ... i suoi servizi e le sue inchieste le ho sempre gradite molto.










ANSA 2008-11-18 21:40 

*VIGILANZA: INTESA PD-PDL SU SERGIO ZAVOLI*

_* di Cristina Ferrulli

*_ROMA - Si chiude con un'intesa tra Pd e Pdl sul nome del giornalista e senatore democratico Sergio Zavoli un nuovo convulso capitolo della vicenda della Vigilanza Rai. Dopo l'addio dei commissari Idv Leoluca Orlando e Pancho Pardi alla commissione, il segretario del Pd Walter Veltroni tesse con il sottosegretario alla presidenza Gianni Letta un accordo, che in serata riceve il via libera del presidente del Consiglio Silvio Berlusconi. Ma Riccardo Villari, eletto giovedì scorso alla guida della Vigilanza, resta in trincea e, dopo aver denunciato "intimidazioni", si rende irreperibile. 

L'ultimo colpo di scena, cioé l'intesa tra maggioranza e opposizione dopo mesi di muro contro muro, arriva a metà pomeriggio. Ma le premesse sono poste in mattinate quando il leader dell'Idv Antonio Di Pietro arriva in sala stampa con il candidato Leoluca Orlando e con Pancho Pardi per annunciare lo strappo dell'Italia dei Valori che non parteciperà con i suoi due componenti ai lavori della commissione "perché la vera commissione è ad Arcore". L'ex pm fa un passo indietro ma non prima di attaccare il premier Silvio Berlusconi come "un corruttore politico" che compra potere, mentre Villari è indicato al pari di "Guida, uno che si vende per 30 denari".

 Il Pd, a questo punto, prova ad uscire dall'angolo dopo l'elezioni di Villari con i voti della maggioranza nonostante il senatore democratico già dalla mattinata era impegnato a rendere noto che regolare la presenza dei politici in tv sarebbe stato uno dei primi punti all'ordine del giorno della commissione. Veltroni riunisce alle 10 il vertice del partito e spiega che solo una figura come Sergio Zavoli può essere il nome sul quale provare a cucire un'intesa con la maggioranza. In parallelo i vertici del Pd lavorano ai fianchi di Villari per indurlo alle dimissioni ma, all'ora di pranzo, il senatore lascia la riunione dei commissari del Pd e prende tempo per riflettere. Le dimissioni o meno del parlamentare campano diventano il tormentone pomeridiano dei Palazzi in attesa del direttivo dei senatori democratici, convocato per decidere eventuali sanzioni verso il "ribelle" che però non si presenterà alla riunione.

 Nel frattempo le diplomazie sono al lavoro sul nome dell'ex presidente della Rai ed un primo segnale di apertura rispetto alla linea del sostegno a Villari arriva da Berlusconi che da Trieste invita "i signori dell'altra parte a cambiare cavallo". E così, dopo aver ottenuto l'ok del leader centrista Pier Ferdinando Casini e l'assenso di Idv, il Pd ottiene il via libera della maggioranza sulla candidatura di Zavoli. "E' una persona che non si può discutere da punto di vista professionale e della sua storia", è il placet di "idoneità" che arriva dal Cavaliere. "Sono soddisfatto che un confronto molto aspro si possa concludere con una scelta su Zavoli attraverso il consenso di tutti", è il sospiro di sollievo di Veltroni che però si trova ancora davanti al rebus di Villari.

 "Sono sottoposto a pressioni di inaudita violenza. Nella mia qualità di parlamentare ho l'obbligo di contribuire a garantire il funzionamento delle istituzioni", sono le uniche parole del senatore che, dopo aver incontrato il presidente del Senato Renato Schifani e in attesa di vedere domani mattina il presidente della Camera Gianfranco Fini, si eclissa. Ma per il Partito Democratico le sue dimissioni sono questione di ore e così il gruppo del Senato preferisce per ora evitare sanzioni. E se un presidente prova a resistere in trincea, il nuovo candidato mostra grande cautela: "Per il via libera alla mia candidatura serve prima un quadro di certezze e chiarezza che al momento ancora non c'é", spiega Zavoli che preferisce non sciogliere la riserva.


Chi e' Sergio Zavoli:

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/s...aassociare/visualizza_new.html_818642544.html


----------



## brugola (19 Novembre 2008)

si però cribbio...c'ha 80 anni...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si però cribbio...c'ha 80 anni...


Lo so, ci pensavo stamattina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma non si e' ancora rinco-glionito ... li porta alla grande i suoi anni


----------



## brugola (19 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so, ci pensavo stamattina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
si li porta bene ma però ricambio generazionale in italia zero....


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si li porta bene ma però ricambio generazionale in italia zero....


Sono le menti che mancano ... ricordo di Zavoli un bellissimo servizio sulla vivisezione.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Novembre 2008)

con tutto il rispetto per zavoli che è un gran signore e giornalista, ma nn c'era nessuno più giovane...? io voglio sperare che ci potesse essere anche qualcuno con qualche anno meno...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto per zavoli che è un gran signore e giornalista, ma nn c'era nessuno più giovane...? io voglio sperare che ci potesse essere anche qualcuno con qualche anno meno...


Sono d'accordo, ma che ci vuoi fare ... almeno Zavoli e' una garanzia della buona tibbu'


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Novembre 2008)

il trionfo della senilità......


----------



## brugola (19 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> il trionfo della senilità......


si....hanno rimesso pure baudo in prima serata al sabato..


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si....hanno rimesso pure baudo in prima serata al sabato..


e la carrà.....


----------



## brugola (19 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e la carrà.....


ti dà un'idea del nostro paese..


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti dà un'idea del nostro paese..


più che un'idea, ne danno una conferma!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Novembre 2008)

a me zavoli piace molto. pacato, equilibrato e misurato.
Se non ci sono giovani con le stesse caratteristiche che si fa??


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me zavoli piace molto. pacato, equilibrato e misurato.
> Se non ci sono giovani con le stesse caratteristiche che si fa??


 
come non ci sono?  e io chi sono?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> come non ci sono?  e io chi sono?


allora candidati!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora candidati!


se mi sostenete.....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se mi sostenete.....


come un wonderbra


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come un wonderbra


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2009)

*Aggiornamento fresco fresco*

*«Mi sento vincolato al mandato ricevuto»*

*Rai, Villari: «Non mi dimetto»*

*Il presidente della Commissione di Vigilanza scrive a Fini e Schifani: «Era doveroso»*

*





   Riccardo Villari (Inside)   ROMA* - Il presidente della commissione di Vigilanza Rai, Riccardo Villari, ha scritto una lettera ai presidenti delle Camere Gianfranco Fini e Renato Schifani in cui annuncia la sua volontà di restare alla guida della commissione nonostante l'invito a lasciare. Nella lettera, secondo quanto si apprende, Villari sottolinea di sentirsi vincolato al mandato ricevuto e si dice disponibile a trovare una soluzione politica insieme ai colleghi della commissione. 

*IL COMMENTO* - «È rispettoso e doveroso rispondere quando alte cariche dello Stato scrivono» ha spiegato poi Villari. Il senatore, eletto nel Pd e poi espulso per il fatto di essere rimasto in carica da presidente della Vigilanza eletto dalla maggioranza Pdl, non ha voluto commentare diversamente il contenuto della lettera. 

*Corriere 17 gennaio 2009


*














   e chi lo scolla piu' a questo dalla sua poltrona  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Mi sa che Sergio Zavoli passa a miglior vita prima di poter rientrare in RAI.













​


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si....hanno rimesso pure baudo in prima serata al sabato..


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ma siamo sicuri che non vi siano capocce interessanti in italia?

mah....

Comunque zavoli lo stimo anche io.

del resto piero angela non ha vent'anni..e io lo metterei al Governo .


----------

